# 1965 Front Brake COnversion



## BajaGTO (Aug 27, 2005)

I want to convert my front brakes from power drums to power discs. I have found a conversion kit that includes the spindles, rotors, calipers and a few extras (bearings, etc.).

My question is, what master cylinder should I use? I am considering switching out the stock single master for a dual master. I am assuming that I can do without a proportioning valve and just go with a dual master cylinder off of a GM car that had front discs and rear drums.

Is this assumption correct? If so, what master cylinder should I look for?

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## red68gto-Joe (Mar 10, 2006)

I am researching doing the same thing to my 68 coupe. You do need a proportionong valve in addition to the dual master cylinder so 70% of the effort goes to the front brakes. Be careful how you do this. I suggest buying a kit with all the parts. They are readily available from a few sources. Do a Google search.

Joe


----------



## BajaGTO (Aug 27, 2005)

I found a place that sells all of the parts except the master cylinder (including the proportioning valve). I was just hoping that someone on here would be able to help me out.


----------



## red68gto-Joe (Mar 10, 2006)

Ames Performance (amesperf.com) and Direct Fit Brakes (dfbrakes.com) sell all the components that you need as a kit. Some kits have power boosters and master cylinders that look just like a Delco unit and some do not. I hope this helps.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I got my brake kit from stainlesssteelbrakes.com Everything I needed was there.


----------

